# UPDATE, AD DELETED-4 month old on Craigslist



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

In my Craigslist quest for about 50 more square feet of hardwood flooring to complete our huge renovation project, I found:

most loveable puppy needs a loving family forever!!!!

Any Northern Colorado people in the house???

I sent a text, asked for more details - where she's from, why rehoming, if they have considered rescue. I don't want this baby to fall into the wrong hands. Why would someone give up a pup who's only 4 months old? I'm happy to help with fostering or transport if needed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The ad has been removed by the poster.


----------

